
Why We Use Coding Challenges to Hire Developers - blakethorne
http://blog.statuspage.io/coding-challenges
======
twreactistricky
What a completely and utterly useless junk article littered with incredibly
annoying SIGN UP NOW ads. Based on the site, here's what I imagine their
actual interview process to be like. The first basic programming ability
question asks the candidate to SIGN UP NOW FOR OUR NEWSLETTER. Its a fairly
straightforward test, you just need to SIGN UP NOW, ENTER YOUR EMAIL IN THIS
BOX PLEASE. Once the candidate has shown their ability to do this, they move
on to a take home project where they are asked to deploy annoying pop up ads
for startpage so they don't have to implement it themselves. So far, they've
interviewed THREE candidates so they only ask you to sign up THREE TIMES when
you visit the site.

What a trashy website.

